# Work Permits in Thailand



## marvelsm

Hello all, I am considering taking an English teaching course and I have been told that the schools do not issue work permits that your employer does. Is this true?


----------



## joseph44

A work permit is issued by the Ministry of Labor and is never issued by an employer, however a school (read employer) has to assist you in producing the correct paperwork and if possible assistance from one of their Thai staff. 
It is negotiable whether the employer or the employee has to pay for the fees (WP + visa/extensions) THB 6,000 per year. 

Whatever happens, take care that you hold possession of the WP. Some employers try keep to keep the WP, but that is not legal. Besides that, you may need your WP if you'd like a post-paid telephone-contract, a car-loan, a credit-card or a reduced entrance-fee at one of the many museums.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you again Joseph, sound advice as usual


----------



## joseph44

Another (not un-important) matter:
If you are going to work for a Thai company, your WP and your non-immigrant-B (if you have one) visa will be connected. 
This means that you don't have to leave the country for border-runs; you only have to report every 90 days at the nearest immigration (free and no documents needed). IF you would like to leave the country you have to obtain a single or multiple re-entry permit (resp. THB 1000 or THB 3800).

Watch out: As soon as you finish your job, your reason for stay finishes meaning that your employer has to cancel your WP and at the same time, your permission to stay based on your WP will end. This means that you'll have 24 hours to leave the country. 

You can ask a 7-day extention at the nearest immigration in order to arrange your leave or make arrangements for a new non-immigrant B visum in a neighboring country. 

If you can manage a new WP-application before you resign your job, the new application will be regarded by Immigration and a 3 month extention will be given in order to wait for the new WP. 

Sounds complicated and it is.

Another disadvantage of a WP is: Income tax. You'll have to pay income-tax but that will be 3.5 up to 30% (as a teacher, you may stick to the 3.5 - 4.5%). Your employer will deduct the income tax from your salary BUT you will stay responsible for payments to the revenue dept. 

Working for a regular company will enable you to participate in Thailand's Social Security scheme. Working as a teacher doesn't always offer this possibility.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you again Joseph, having a WP means I don't have to fear being thrown into a Thai jail and deported. You will laugh at the taxes we have to pay in Canada, at least half our years income. As a teacher, I hear that Bupa is the best choice for insurance.


----------



## joseph44

Bupa is good but not necessarily the best. 
Depending on age and medical history I'd give April Mobilité a chance.

I'm not sure where you'd like to settle down, but there's a pretty good insurance-broker in Hua Hin, Pattaya, Korat and Chiang Mai: AA Insurance

Contact Us

They offer from the "cheap" Thai insurances up to the top of the notch medical care programs. 

But again....Bupa is good.


----------



## Song_Si

a reminder today on how much - or more correctly how little - one can do without a work permit









* Phuket Immigration chief Sunchai Chokkajaykij today confirmed that his office has launched a crackdown on foreigners working illegally in Phuket’s yachting and marine industry.*
The news follows the arrests of a German man and a Swiss man who were caught building their own boats on their own properties in Chalong late yesterday afternoon.
“We have been targeting foreigners working illegally for some time, and right now we are focusing on the yachting and marine industry,” Col Sunchai said.
Col Sunchai gave a general warning to all foreigners involved in any form of marine transport: “We will check everywhere there are boats – the ports, the piers – everywhere,” he said.
*Phuket Gazette*

and a couple more UK overstayers nabbed

*Phuket Immigration Officers Arrest British Overstayers: Two Face Expulsion*


----------



## BobHG46

If you're considering taking an English course in Thailand, look carefully at the accreditation of the people offering the course. If you already have a degree, there's plenty of ESL/EFL jobs advertised by international schools both in print and on the internet.


----------



## frankb

Foreigners who work in Thailand need to obtain a work permit. With the recent growing influx of foreigners, Thai authorities have become more vigilant and foreigners have been fined, arrested and deported for non-compliance with the work permit regulations.

To obtain a work permit, you must enter the country with a non-immigrant class B visa. When applying this visa at a Thai Embassy abroad, you will need an invitation letter from your new Thai employer.

In order to apply for a work permit at the Labor Department, the company must have at least 2 million THB in paid capital, this is reduced to 1 million THB if the employee is married to a Thai. The company must hire at least 4 Thai employees per work permit, authorities maybe a bit lenient on this requirement when you set up a new company. Often authorities will do a check to verify the actual situation at your workplace.

To apply for your work permit you will need to submit following documents: application form, your passport with valid visa, departure card TM 6, copy of education certificate, resume, 3 pictures, medical certificate from a local doctor, address in Thailand.

Your employer will need to submit copies of following documents: the company registration certificate, list of shareholders, VAT certificate & VAT returns of the latest 3 months, annual financial statement and tax declaration, details of the employees and proof of payment of salary & social fund fees, employment agreement, map with directions of the company office, a letter stating the necessity to hire a foreigner instead of a Thai.

There is an “unofficial” minimum wage requirement depending on the applicant’s nationality: for first world countries, the minimum wage required is THB 50.000 per month, for most Asian and Latin American countries it stands at THB 35.000 per month. Your company could actually pay you less, but you will at least need to pay income tax and social security on these amounts.

The Labor Department will evaluate each application case by case and may issue a work permit regardless of above requirements, for instance for foreigners residing in Thailand and married with a Thai, hi-tech consultants, temporary employment, export support & promotion,…

In general the application can be processed in 1 week time. The work permit allows a long term visa, with an obligation to report to Immigration every 90 days of stay. If you want to leave the country, you will need to obtain a re-entry permit before you depart. Foreigners can only perform the particular job for the particular employer at the particular office location which are detailed in the work permit. Any change will require a new work permit.

After your work permit is approved, your employer needs to apply for your tax identification card.

I found this on a website winvasia, if you google winvasia + workpermit, they have a link to the websites of 50 lawyers in Bangkok who all offer work permit services.


----------



## livid13

^^^ this last post is just amazing. i've read it all before but i actually understood it better now. Thanxxx @frankB


----------



## marvelsm

*Work permits in Thailand*



frankb said:


> Foreigners who work in Thailand need to obtain a work permit. With the recent growing influx of foreigners, Thai authorities have become more vigilant and foreigners have been fined, arrested and deported for non-compliance with the work permit regulations.
> 
> To obtain a work permit, you must enter the country with a non-immigrant class B visa. When applying this visa at a Thai Embassy abroad, you will need an invitation letter from your new Thai employer.
> 
> In order to apply for a work permit at the Labor Department, the company must have at least 2 million THB in paid capital, this is reduced to 1 million THB if the employee is married to a Thai. The company must hire at least 4 Thai employees per work permit, authorities maybe a bit lenient on this requirement when you set up a new company. Often authorities will do a check to verify the actual situation at your workplace.
> 
> To apply for your work permit you will need to submit following documents: application form, your passport with valid visa, departure card TM 6, copy of education certificate, resume, 3 pictures, medical certificate from a local doctor, address in Thailand.
> 
> Your employer will need to submit copies of following documents: the company registration certificate, list of shareholders, VAT certificate & VAT returns of the latest 3 months, annual financial statement and tax declaration, details of the employees and proof of payment of salary & social fund fees, employment agreement, map with directions of the company office, a letter stating the necessity to hire a foreigner instead of a Thai.
> 
> There is an “unofficial” minimum wage requirement depending on the applicant’s nationality: for first world countries, the minimum wage required is THB 50.000 per month, for most Asian and Latin American countries it stands at THB 35.000 per month. Your company could actually pay you less, but you will at least need to pay income tax and social security on these amounts.
> 
> The Labor Department will evaluate each application case by case and may issue a work permit regardless of above requirements, for instance for foreigners residing in Thailand and married with a Thai, hi-tech consultants, temporary employment, export support & promotion,…
> 
> In general the application can be processed in 1 week time. The work permit allows a long term visa, with an obligation to report to Immigration every 90 days of stay. If you want to leave the country, you will need to obtain a re-entry permit before you depart. Foreigners can only perform the particular job for the particular employer at the particular office location which are detailed in the work permit. Any change will require a new work permit.
> 
> After your work permit is approved, your employer needs to apply for your tax identification card.
> 
> I found this on a website winvasia, if you google winvasia + workpermit, they have a link to the websites of 50 lawyers in Bangkok who all offer work permit services.


Thanks Frankb for the advice it is complicated


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you for the advice Frankb


----------

